# The Worst Failed Chain Restaurants That No One Misses



## GURPS




----------



## PeoplesElbow

I miss burger chef and morrisons cafeteria.


----------



## stgislander

PeoplesElbow said:


> I miss burger chef and morrisons cafeteria.


I grew up with Burger Chef.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

stgislander said:


> I grew up with Burger Chef.


The one in town went away when I was about 5, but I had great memories of thei fries and their fixings bar.


----------



## GURPS

PeoplesElbow said:


> I miss burger chef and morrisons cafeteria.





stgislander said:


> I grew up with Burger Chef.




I had forgotten all about Burger Chef ..


----------



## black dog

Hot Shopps Cafeteria and Hot Shopps Jr
Fuddruckers when they butchered at each restaurant.
Author Treachers Fish & Chips.
Howard Johnsons
 Ginos
Little Tavern
Lums


----------



## vraiblonde

stgislander said:


> I grew up with Burger Chef.



And Jeff!


----------



## Grumpy

black dog said:


> Hot Shopps Cafeteria and Hot Shopps Jr
> Fuddruckers when they butchered at each restaurant.
> Author Treachers Fish & Chips.
> Howard Johnsons
> Ginos
> Little Tavern
> Lums


Hot Shopps Cafeteria and Hot Shopps Jr No issues with Hot Shopps Jr
Fuddruckers when they butchered at each restaurant. Went once, worst burger I've ever gotten
Author Treachers Fish & Chips. Saw a few restaurants, but never went there
Howard Johnsons Same as above 
Ginos Okay, no opinion one way or another, not bad, not good
Little Tavern Loved the death balls after a night carousing..Le Club LT
Lums Ate there many times, no complaints and not missing them..

The OP video had Chi Chi's, went there a few times because someone I knew worked there, they sucked big time but the service was good


----------



## GURPS

Grumpy said:


> Chi Chi's, went there a few times




There was a Chi Chi's is Springfield Va I went to for happy hour frequently .. corn chips salsa and beer


----------



## limblips

Dog and Suds.

Dog N Suds


----------



## Merlin99

Arthur Treachers I liked. They always gave you a scoop of the fried breading nuggets, they were kind of like deep fried spaetzel. Chi Chi’s had the best salsa, but the rest of the menu was meh. Better than A&W was Dog and Suds, about the same menu but better root beer.


----------



## Sneakers

Howard Johnsons with the all you can eat clam strips...  
Arthur Treachers was good, always hot, never greasy.
Carvel ice cream.  A large cone was 25 cents.


----------



## black dog

Merlin99 said:


> Arthur Treachers I liked. They always gave you a scoop of the fried breading nuggets, they were kind of like deep fried spaetzel. Chi Chi’s had the best salsa, but the rest of the menu was meh. Better than A&W was Dog and Suds, about the same menu but better root beer.


I always liked Treachers, 
 we have alot of old seasonal A&W's Drive-ins out here.
 Its like lousy fried bar food.


----------



## TPD

PeoplesElbow said:


> I miss burger chef and morrisons cafeteria.


When my girlfriend (now wife) and I were dating in the late 80s/early 90s, some of our best date nights were driving to Fredericksburg on a Friday evening to eat at Morrisons Cafeteria.  I think that is why she married me - all the fine dining I treated her to! She only had to pay every other date...


----------



## PeoplesElbow

TPD said:


> When my girlfriend (now wife) and I were dating in the late 80s/early 90s, some of our best date nights were driving to Fredericksburg on a Friday evening to eat at Morrisons Cafeteria.  I think that is why she married me - all the fine dining I treated her to! She only had to pay every other date...


I discovered Morrisons in the late 80s in south Florida(Hollywood and Bal Harbor). My dad was always there for union negotiations and brought my mom and I along in the summer. 

There was a big black ant stuck on top of the ham in the glaze desperately trying to get free. My smartass 13 year old mouth said "does that ant on the ham cost extra?" The food was always good and there was a great selection.


----------



## vraiblonde

When I was a kid it was a big treat to go to Lum's - fried clam strips all the way


----------



## Kinnakeet

GURPS said:


> There was a Chi Chi's is Springfield Va I went to for happy hour frequently .. corn chips salsa and beer


That one wasnt bad what was the place before it that moved over were the NFCU was and resides in the Hilton Next to Kaiser Permanente
Dauphins steak house had awesome burgers and fries


----------



## Kyle

No mention of Tops Drive-In.

Home of the “Sir Loiner"


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> Howard Johnsons with the all you can eat clam strips...



Definitely one of my favorites as a kid.


----------



## kom526

TPD said:


> When my girlfriend (now wife) and I were dating in the late 80s/early 90s, some of our best date nights were driving to Fredericksburg on a Friday evening to eat at Morrisons Cafeteria.  I think that is why she married me - all the fine dining I treated her to! She only had to pay every other date...


Same thing with paying the toll?


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> No mention of Tops Drive-In.
> 
> Home of the “Sir Loiner"



Does it rank up high like Ginos Giant.....


----------



## SamSpade

Alice's Restaurant.

I heard you could get ANYTHING you want.


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> Does it rank up high like Ginos Giant.....


If memory serves, Ginos bought Tops.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> If memory serves, Ginos bought Tops.


I believe so, and a few years later Marriot bought Ginos...


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> I believe so, and a few years later Marriot bought Ginos...


Not surprising. 

Although if they wanted more burger joints they should have kept Mighty Mo's alive.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Not surprising.
> 
> Although if they wanted more burger joints they should have kept Mighty Mo's alive.


Along with all the Roy Rodgers they closed or turned into a Hardees.


----------

